# Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle



## eelkiller (11. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mir eine Ruten-Rolle-Kombo für das Pilken zusammenzustellen und wollte mal Eure Meinungen dazu hören. 

Kurz zur Situationsanalyse:

Wie gesagt bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach einer Ruten-Rollen-Kombination für das leicht bis mittlere Pilken und das Angeln mit GuFis in Nord- und Ostsee. Mein Motto dabei ist: "So leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig". D.h. Pilker bis 80-100g und GuFis bis 50g. Zielfisch ist Dorsch. Hin und wieder vielleicht auch mal auf Makrele. Da ich nur so ca. 1x im Monat an die See komme, muss es kein teures High-End-Gerät. geplantes Budget liegt so bei 120-150 Euro.

Hier mal ein Vorschlag von mir:

Rute:
 -  Balzer Diabolo III Pilk, WG. 45 - 180g, 2,70m oder 3,00m (?) > 55,95
 -  Balzer Magna Matrix MX 5 Pilk, WG. 40 - 190g, 2,85m > 55,95€

Rolle:
 -  Spro Rock Tuff Body 680, W/S Getriebe, 250m / 0,30er, 485g, > 40,90€

Schnur:
 -  0,17er Spiderwire
 -  0,17er FireLine

So, dann mal Feuer frei!!!!   Bin für jedes Feedback dankbar!!!!

Gruß eelkiller


----------



## vazzquezz (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

@eely: Hast ´ne PN!

V.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

Moin eelkiller!!
Komm mal in Jork in den EXTRA Markt und schau Dich nach dem jungen Mann mit der frisierfreundlichen Frisur um (gaaanz kurze Haare). Schnack Ihn einfach mal an das Du auch hier im AB rumstöberst. Er wird Dir mit Sicherheit ne menge Tipps zum Ruten/Rollenkauf geben können.... Das bin nämlich Ich  ...


----------



## micha_2 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

Nimm die Firewolf von daiwa 3,45 bis 180g bekommst im Angebot für ca.90euro. echt sahne das teil. Rolle vielleich blue arc oder red arc bekommst auch schon für 80euro die red.
ansonsten bloß keine fireline. der abrieb is viel zu hoch. es gibt bessere aber sie ist noch mit die günstigste.
must deine erfahrungen sammeln, ansonst petri heil und viel spaß.
micha


----------



## Klempnerfischie (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*



			
				micha_2 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm die Firewolf von daiwa 3,45 bis 180g bekommst im Angebot für ca.90euro. echt sahne das teil. Rolle vielleich blue arc oder red arc bekommst auch schon für 80euro die red.
> ansonsten bloß keine fireline. der abrieb is viel zu hoch. es gibt bessere aber sie ist noch mit die günstigste.
> must deine erfahrungen sammeln, ansonst petri heil und viel spaß.
> micha


 

 hallo  die Rolle Daiwa ist OK.ABER meiner meinung ist die Fireline ist super!!!! binde einfach ein Stück Mono davor,ich nehme so ca 5m 30er oder35er.hat den vorteil das du ein bisschen dehnug hast wenn du mit gufi. fischt(weniger außsteiger!!! und du kannst mal ein Kleineren Dorsch an der schnur "landen" ohne die Finger zu schänden!
Gruß:Fischie


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*



			
				micha_2 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm die Firewolf von daiwa 3,45 bis 180g bekommst im Angebot für ca.90euro. echt sahne das teil. Rolle vielleich blue arc oder red arc bekommst auch schon für 80euro die red.
> ansonsten bloß keine fireline. der abrieb is viel zu hoch. es gibt bessere aber sie ist noch mit die günstigste.
> must deine erfahrungen sammeln, ansonst petri heil und viel spaß.
> micha


 
Alles schön und gut was Du da schreibst, AAAABER mich persönlich "stören" an Deinem Post genau 3 Dinge!!
1.) Die Rute Rolle Kombi sprengt seinen angepeilten Preisrahmen
2.) Auch wenn die Red/Blue Arcs schon wirklich astreine und robuste Spinrollen sind, aber nen ganzen Tag damit Pilken mit ner 180gr. Rute und womöglich 100gr Pilker... ne ne ne dafür sind die Arc´s dann doch ein wenig underdressed
3.) Die Fireline von vornerein zu verteufeln halte ich für verkehrt!!! Ich fische meine erste 17er FlameGreen jetzt in der 6ten Saison und kann nichts negatives über diese Schnur sagen!!! Da franzt nichts aus oder wird spröde!!! Gut, die Schnur bleicht nen wenig aus und weicher wird sie auch, aber Abrieb an sich kenn ich bei ner Fireline nicht!! Ich würd die Fireline JEDEM zum Pilken empfehlen!!!

Zum Schluss jetzt noch mein Kauftipp:
Rollen: Shimano Technium 5000 ~90€ oder Daiwa Regal X oder ZiA bzw. ZC in der 3500er Größe (Werden leider nicht mehr gebaut und sind wohl nur noch über 3-2-1 oder in der hintersten und staubigsten Ecke bei nem Dealer um die Ecke zu bekommen) ~40-60 €
Ruten: Da wirds schon schwieriger und ist auch Geschmackssache weil jeder Hersteller im 50-70€ Bereich brauchbare Pilk- bzw. Schwere Spinnruten im Sortimnt hat.
Ich persönlich würde mich bei der Rutensuche eher nach höherwertigen Vorjahresmodellen bzw. Auslaufmodellen orientieren. Bekommt man zum Teil dann für 50% des ehemaligen VK´s. Dazu noch 2Empfehlungen aus dem brandaktuellen Gerlinger Sonderangebotskatalog: 1.) DAM Black Panther Softpilk 3,0m (311gr) oder 3,3m (339gr) WG 80-180gr für jetzt 59,90€  2.) Balzer Magna Princess Spin 140 3,0m (275gr) WG 45-140gr für jetzt 49,90€...
Uuuuiiiii!!!! Ich seh grad das da auch die Penn Charisma Senso Pilk Doppelspitze drin ist für 95,90€!!! Wenn Du die nimmst hast Du gleich 2 Ruten in Einer und die dann auch fürs Leben!!!! Sind Pilkruten erster Güte!!! (Grübel grad selbst ob ich bei dem Preis zuschlagen sollte|rolleyes :k |supergri )...


----------



## darth carper (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

Spro Rock? Auf gar keinen Fall. Ist eine schöne Rolle, aber nicht fürs Salzwasser. Die Rücklaufsperre kann das Salz nicht ab und ist Ruckzuck kaputt. Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, weil ich die auch selbst eingesetzt habe. Auch regelmäßiges Abspülen hilft da nichts.
Also von den 150€ lieber 100 für die Rolle.


----------



## Zopenhunter (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles schön und gut was Du da schreibst, AAAABER mich persönlich "stören" an Deinem Post genau 3 Dinge!!
> 1.) Die Rute Rolle Kombi sprengt seinen angepeilten Preisrahmen
> 2.) Auch wenn die Red/Blue Arcs schon wirklich astreine und robuste Spinrollen sind, aber nen ganzen Tag damit Pilken mit ner 180gr. Rute und womöglich 100gr Pilker... ne ne ne dafür sind die Arc´s dann doch ein wenig underdressed
> ....
> )...


Weiss nicht... Shimano Technium 5000 und RedArc "4000" sind doch eigentlich vom Konzept her gleich, oder? Beides Wormshaft-Spinnrollen. Gefallen mir daher beide nicht als Pilkrolle und sprengen hier ja auch den Preisrahmen.
Ich würde als Pilkrolle irgendwas Robustes, Gröberes nehmen. Also z.B. die Abu Cardinal CSW 176, kostet 40-50EUR und wird explizit als salzwasserfeste Rolle beworben und verkauft.
Oder wenn es mehr kosten soll die große Spro Blue Arc 750 für 75EUR

---
Edit: Ist die Blue Arc überhaupt salzwasserfest? Müsste man vor dem Kauf abklären!!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Also von den 150€ lieber 100 für die Rolle.


 
#6 #6 #6  Der Satz hätte auch von mir sein können#6 #6 #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*



			
				Zopenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss nicht... Shimano Technium 5000 und RedArc "4000" sind doch eigentlich vom Konzept her gleich, oder? Beides Wormshaft-Spinnrollen. Gefallen mir daher beide nicht als Pilkrolle und sprengen hier ja auch den Preisrahmen.
> Ich würde als Spinnrolle irgendwas Robustes, Gröberes nehmen. Also z.B. die Abu Cardinal CSW 176, kostet 40-50EUR und wird explizit als salzwasserfeste Rolle beworben und verkauft.
> Oder wenn es mehr kosten soll die große Spro Blue Arc 750 für 75EUR
> 
> ...


Sehe ich ein wenig anders!!! Sicherlich sind die Arc´s und die Technium Wormshaft Rollen, aber die Technium ist mit 390gr Gewicht doch schon nen anderes Kaliber als die größte Arc mit ca. 310gr!! Und die Technium hat auch nur ne Übersetzung von 1:4,7. Da kann man schon nen bißchen Druck mit machen!!! Ob die nun Salzwasserfest sind oder nicht, ist doch primär gesehen Banane, Nach dem fischen ein wenig Pflege und dann passt der Lack!!! Ich habe jedenfalls noch keine Shimano gesehen die wegen Salzwasserkontakt beim Pilken zerbröselt ist. Aber das wichtigste an der Technium ist vor allem, das sie auch mit dünnem Geflecht klar kommt, also ne ausgezeichnete Schnurverlegung hat!!! Iss ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig!!
Von der angeblich Salzwasserfesten Abu würd ich die Finger lassen. Abu kann zweifelsohne sehr gute Multi´s bauen, aber Stationär.. naja ich weiß nicht... hatte auch mal so ne Cardinal, die hab ich ungefischt wieder verkauft weil mich das Wickelbild zum:v und:r |motz: gebracht hat!!!
Mein Tip ist und bleibt die Technium!!!! Zumindest was die aktuellen Rollenmodelle anbelangt!!!!
Und den Preisrahmen sprengt die Rolle auch nicht wenn er sich bei der Rute im 50-60€ Bereich orientiert...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*



			
				Klempnerfischie schrieb:
			
		

> ABER meiner meinung ist die Fireline ist super!!! binde einfach ein Stück Mono davor,ich nehme so ca 5m 30er oder35er.hat den vorteil das du ein bisschen dehnug hast wenn du mit gufi. fischt(weniger außsteiger!!! und du kannst mal ein Kleineren Dorsch an der schnur "landen" ohne die Finger zu schänden!
> Gruß:Fischie


 
Jupp!!!|good: Hatt ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben. Mache ich genauso aus genau diesen Gründen...


----------



## Zopenhunter (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich ein wenig anders!!! Sicherlich sind die Arc´s und die Technium Wormshaft Rollen, aber die Technium ist mit 390gr Gewicht doch schon nen anderes Kaliber als die größte Arc mit ca. 310gr!! Und die Technium hat auch nur ne Übersetzung von 1:4,7. Da kann man schon nen bißchen Druck mit machen!!! Ob die nun Salzwasserfest sind oder nicht, ist doch primär gesehen Banane, Nach dem fischen ein wenig Pflege und dann passt der Lack!!! Ich habe jedenfalls noch keine Shimano gesehen die wegen Salzwasserkontakt beim Pilken zerbröselt ist. Aber das wichtigste an der Technium ist vor allem, das sie auch mit dünnem Geflecht klar kommt, also ne ausgezeichnete Schnurverlegung hat!!! Iss ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig!!
> Von der angeblich Salzwasserfesten Abu würd ich die Finger lassen. Abu kann zweifelsohne sehr gute Multi´s bauen, aber Stationär.. naja ich weiß nicht... hatte auch mal so ne Cardinal, die hab ich ungefischt wieder verkauft weil mich das Wickelbild zum:v und:r |motz: gebracht hat!!!
> Mein Tip ist und bleibt die Technium!!!! Zumindest was die aktuellen Rollenmodelle anbelangt!!!!
> Und den Preisrahmen sprengt die Rolle auch nicht wenn er sich bei der Rute im 50-60€ Bereich orientiert...


Hallo!

Die Technium ist, soweit ich weiss, salzwasserfest. Meine Zweifel bezogen sich auf die Blue Arc. Ansonsten haste schon Recht, bloß irgendwie wäre mir ne Technium als Pilkrolle zu schade, weiss auch ned.  Ist halt so ne grobe, niedrige  Angelart und da mit so einer guten Rolle fischen?

Das Gleiche bei einer passenden Rute: Nachdem ich meine teure Spinnrute ein paar mal bei starkem Seegang gegen den Mast, die Reling und andere Pilker gekloppt habe, hatte ich dann auch die Schnauze voll. Vor dem nächsten Turn hatte ich dann eine schön billige (45EUR) Pilke und seitdem bin ich glücklich. Da kann man auch mal 130g ranhängen oder ein mittleren Dorsch rausheben, ohne Angst ums Gerät haben zu müssen.

Aber zurück zur Rolle: Die Wicklung der Abu ist aber wirklich nicht so gut wie bei der Technium. Die Abu verlegt die Schnur nicht völlig eben, vielmehr ist vorne an der Spulenkante ein "Tal". Aber nicht so tragisch,  zum Pilken ist es OK.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*



			
				Zopenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Die Technium ist, soweit ich weiss, salzwasserfest. Meine Zweifel bezogen sich auf die Blue Arc. Ansonsten haste schon Recht, bloß irgendwie wäre mir ne Technium als Pilkrolle zu schade, weiss auch ned.  Ist halt so ne grobe, niedrige  Angelart und da mit so einer guten Rolle fischen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Zopenhunter!!!
So wie Du schreibst, merkt man das die Pilkangelei nicht gerade Deine Lieblingsangelei ist!!! Wenn DU für Dich mit Deinem Anspruch an das von Dir geschilderte  Gerät zufrieden bist, ist das völlig OK!!!
Aber die Pilkangelei als grobe und niedere Angelart zu bezeichnen das geht gar nicht!!!|abgelehn  da nützen auch Deine Smily´s nichts mehr|krach: 
Es gibt beim Pilken, wie bei jeder anderen Angelart auch Spezialisten die viel Geld für Ihr Hobby ausgeben um immer auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik zu sein und auf der Suche nach noch feineren Gerätschaften sind!!! 
Ich würde auch nie zu einem Stippangler sagen das er eine niedere Angelart ausübt (in meinen Augen) weil er nach dem reinschmeissen von irgendwelchen Brotklumpen auf Fische im 20gr Bereich angelt!!! Das ist für mich niederes Angeln um es mal mit Deinen Worten auszudrücken. Aber jedem das seine.... 
 eelkiller hat um eine Kaufberatung im ~150€ Bereich gefragt.Und genau in der Preisliga hab ich Ihm Tipps gegeben.
 Also gehe ich davon aus, das ihm das Geld dann für diese Art der Angelei nicht zu schade ist und er bestimmt durchaus weiß das es an Bord eines Pilkkutter´s nicht wie in einer mit Watte ausgpolsterten Vitrine zugeht. Da sind leichte Kratzer an Rute und Rolle schnell mal passiert... Na und gibt schlimmeres!!! Hauptsache ich kann mich auf mein Gerät technisch 110%ig verlassen wenn es drauf ankommt....


----------



## darth carper (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

Ich sehe das genauso wie Dorschjaeger. Pilken ist genauso eine anspruchsvolle Angelart wie alles andere auch. Wer das als niedere Angelart abtut, hat es vielleicht noch nie richtig probiert.
Ich meine wer natürlich immer noch mit 330g Prügeln und 200g Pilkern fischt, der mag recht haben, aber die moderne leichte Pilkangelei ist durchaus anspruchsvoll.
Von der ABU würde ich auch die Finger lassen. Die Schnurwicklung ist dermaßen schlecht, da ärgert man sich nur. Ich hatte die 174 und die 176 als Ersatzrollen. Beide waren mir sogar als Ersatzrollen zu schlecht, so daß ich sie ungefischt wieder verkauft habe.


----------



## Angelfrieck (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Shakespeare Abidex 2003 Select Jig von Sänger mit 3,05m Länge bei einen Wurfgewicht von 30-120g zugelegt.
Kam so um die 65,00€.Und dann noch eine Rolle SF 5050 FD mit einer Übersetzung von 1:6,2.Kam so um die 40,00€.Ich kann nur sagen die Kombo ist schön leicht, liegt Super in der Hand und man merkt jeden Biss sofort.
Für die Ostsee top.#6 
Bei der Schnur würde ich Dir eine 16' Geflochtene Zoom 7 von Cormoran empfehlen.Die hat sehr gute Wurfeigenschaften da sie rundgeflochten ist und nicht so Steif wie eine Fireline.
MfG Angelfrieck|wavey:


----------



## Angel-Ralle (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

N´Abend,
mein Tipp:
Rute - Sänger Shakespaere Power Pilk 3,3m WG 80 - 180 g, feine Beringung und kurzer wurffreundlicher Griff - bei Askari zum Freundschaftspreis von ca. 39 €.
Rolle - wie Du schon gewählt hattest oder Ryobi Applaus o. Zauber (hat mehr Ersatzspulen für mehr Flexibilität).
Bei der Schnur würd ich ggf. auf SpiderwireStealth ausweichen, aber die Fireline ist schon ganz o.k., dazu noch ´ne trilene SensiThin 0,30mm Monofile.

Lass Dich nicht irre machen!

Petri & all times tight lines


----------



## djoerni (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

moin!

also mein tip wäre ne captiva 5000 oder 6000 von penn. liet so bei 70-80 euro. und ne balzer magna matrix soft pilk. liegt preislich bei ca. 175 euronen. als schnur kann ich ne 15er oder 17er fireline empfehlen. damit hast du was auf dauer ud kannst die rolle bei bedarf wenn es dir zusagt auch mal an ne schwerere pilkrute hängen. ansonsten guck mal bei den auslaufmodellen der anbieter. viel erfolg bei der suche! 

gruß jörn


----------



## eelkiller (15. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Anregungen. Ich werde wohl demnächst mal zu einem Händler meines Vertrauens gehen und mal gucken ob ich die ein oder andere Kombo mal in die Hand nehmen kann. Ich denke ich werde mich wohl für eine etwas leichtere Softpilk-Variante entscheiden. Werde primär mal nach den mittlerweile etwas günstigeren (?) Vorjahresmodellen Ausschau halten. Bei der Rolle bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht vielleicht das Budget noch etwas erweitere. Andererseits, so oft geh / komm ich damt eh nicht los. Also, vielen Dank nochmal!!

Wünsche Euch schöne Ostertage!

Gruß eelkiller


----------



## Zopenhunter (15. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

Hallo nochmal, #h

@ darth carper und dorschjaeger75

zu dem leichten Pilkangeln. Macht Ihr das vom Kutter aus oder habt Ihr ein eigenes Kleinboot? Falls Ihr ein eigenes Boot habt, dann nehme ich alles zurück. Aber das was ich von der Kutterangelei aus Berichten und eigenen Erfahrungen bisher mitbekommen habe... Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt mir das nicht allzu übel.

Wenn ich an die im Board häufigen Berichte von der MS Forelle denke, dann sehe ich oft Angler die wie Ölsardinen Schulter an Schulter stehen. Da möchte ich nicht mit leichtem, feinem Geschirr ankommen und dann einen mittleren Dorsch ewig zwischen den Schnüren der anderen Angler drillen. Oder für jeden halbstarken Dorsch nach dem Gaff rufen müssen.

Bei den kleineren Kuttern, auf denen ich häufig gefahren bin ist es zumindest vom verfügbaren Raum pro Angler besser. Auch wenn diese Kutter hier im Board ab und an zerrissen werden. (Stichworte: dreckig, unkomfortabel, unfreundlich). OK, zumeist stimmen diese Berichte leider auch, stört mich aber nicht. Dort hat man durchaus genug Raum für leichtes Pilkangeln. Zumindest falls die Drift es zulässt, was leider zu selten der Fall ist. Meist hängt dann doch 80g bis 100g an der Rute. Dann kotzt links neben Dir einer ins Wasser, während sich ein paar Jungangler weiter hinten sinnlos besaufen. Der Opa neben Dir schmeisst einen Dorsch mit voller Wucht auf den Boden um ihn waidgerecht zu töten. Ist aber immer noch besser, als die Angler, die einfach lebende Fische in die Kiste legen, um schnell weiter angeln zu können. Aber wenn man mal einen halbstrarken Dorsch gaffen lassen will, weil man ja "leicht und modern" angelt, dann wird man gleich von den umliegenden Anglern vollgegröhlt.

Diese Erfahrungen musste ich zumindest teilweise auf jeder Kutterfahrt machen und habe dies einfach unter "grob" und "niedrig" summiert. Ich wollte niemandem damit zu nahe treten. Aber irgendwie buche ich dann doch die nächtes Tour und stehe dann wieder an der Reling. Is wohl so 'ne Hassliebe  Vielleicht leihe ich mir demnächst mal ein kleines Boot aus und wir fahren zu dritt zum Pilken. Da könnte ich ja auch wieder mit ner leichten Rute angeln...


Zur ABU: Naja, ich bin mit dem Teil zufrieden. Auch wenn die Wicklung nicht Technium-like ist, hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit Perücken oder ähnlichem. Und das ist doch wohl die Hauptsache.


----------



## darth carper (15. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

Ich angel nur vom Kutter!

Mit leichtem gut abgestimmtem Geschirr kann man einen Dorssch sehr wohl zügig nach oben pumpen. Ich bin kein Freund von Hechtruten auf dem Kutter, aber eine Rute -120g WG ist für fast jeden Zweck geeignet.
Sicher, beim Laichdorschreißen wäre sie unterdimensioniert, aber zum normalen Pilken auf der Ostsee ist sie perfekt.
Außerdem sollte man nicht von ein paar wenigen auf alle Angler schließen.
Die Fangergebnisse der Könner im Vergleich zum Gelegenheits-Pilker beweisen eindeutig, das Pilkangeln eine anspruchsvollere Angelart ist als viele glauben.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich angel nur vom Kutter!
> 
> Mit leichtem gut abgestimmtem Geschirr kann man einen Dorssch sehr wohl zügig nach oben pumpen. Ich bin kein Freund von Hechtruten auf dem Kutter, aber eine Rute -120g WG ist für fast jeden Zweck geeignet.
> Sicher, beim Laichdorschreißen wäre sie unterdimensioniert, aber zum normalen Pilken auf der Ostsee ist sie perfekt.
> ...


 
|engel: Ahmen!!! und|good: |good: |good: mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen!!!...


----------



## punkarpfen (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Pilkrute + Rolle*

Da schließe ich mich an. Ich habe es letzte Woche selbst erlebt, dass man mit feinem Geschir und ner anständigen Geflochtenden weitaus besser fängt. Ich 26 (inkl. Untermaßige), der Mann neben mir 1 (inkl. Untermaßige)! Muss wohl an der 50er Leine, 200g Pilker und armdicken Rute gelegen haben, weil ich wirklich nur gelegentlich pilke. Gerade weil die Bestände nicht mehr so dicht sind, fängt der Angler mit dem besseren und feineren Gerät besser.


----------

